# What's the deal with the large lug to lug length on ALL of hamilton's watches?



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

even the 38mm watches are unwearable on my smaller wrists with a 47mm lug to lug...


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

It is a bit frustrating. 6.5” wrist here. I think it wouldn’t be as bad if the lugs curved downward a bit more. I have the Khaki Field Mechanical, which has those 38x47mm measurements, and I agree with you. I can’t wear it on a NATO easily—which it’s mostly meant for, given how outboard the lug holes are—because of how it flares out over my smaller wrist.


----------



## jalquiza (Jan 4, 2014)

It's always the long lugs


----------



## CrazyCat (Nov 14, 2014)

Not all of them... maybe you're looking at the Khaki Field line only?

Let me share the measurements of Hamilton watches which I personally own / owned at some point.
Different models have different lug 2 lug / case width ratios.
I included a column which shows the difference between lug 2 lug and case width.
For example, the Jazzmasters don't have the larger ratios the Khaki Fields do.
Values are in mm:


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

CrazyCat said:


> Not all of them... maybe you're looking at the Khaki Field line only?
> 
> Let me share the measurements of Hamilton watches which I personally own / owned at some point.
> Different models have different lug 2 lug / case width ratios.
> ...


Whoa, great list! Idk why lug to lug is so hard to find on most watches, most websites don't even list them. I have 6.25" wrists so 38mm diameter is the max I can wear


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

This is why I love Hamilton. 

I have huge wrists. It's hard to find watches with lugs over 51mm on a non-diver. 

I've had lots of Jazzmasters. Best watches I've owned. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

They wear just fine.


----------



## Viper98912 (Feb 27, 2018)

My opinion...how it "wears" on a small wrist is all a matter of opinion of how you want it to look. I personally don't think about the "conventional" opinions of how a watch is supposed to wrap around a wrist. If I think it looks good enough on me, I go with it. I'm not going to wear small watches (36-38) to match someone else's opinion.

You may need to reconsider your opinion of "wearable"?


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

I have a Khaki Mechanical 40mm ..... it came with a bracelet, but I have tried it on both NATO and other straps. The lugs are fine with the bracelet and NATO straps, but a regular strap doesn't quite look right to my eye. Yes .... I still love the watch and wear it often, but its limited to NATO and bracelet for me.


----------



## Winstons88 (Apr 21, 2019)

its all personal preference. I never wear anything below a 40mm on my 6.5" wrist. In my eyes its to small and looks weird. If you think Hamilton is bad, Take a look at some of the lugs on some of the Glycines.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@CrazyCat brought up a great point, that some lines have those odd proportions and some don't.

My 38mm Khaki Field Mechanical is 47mm lug-to-lug. My 38mm Intra-matic is 44mm lug-to-lug. It makes a very noticeable difference in how it wears. The Intra-matic's lugs also curve downward a smidge more, which helps it hug my 6.5" wrist better.

I can't wear the Khaki Field too well on a NATO because of that lug length and how outboard the spring bar holes are. If the lugs were just one mm shorter on either side, I think it would be great and still evoke its vintage vibe.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Honestly, I find that some of their watch diameter's are a bit to large for me, at least ones that I do like a lot. For me and this is me speaking for myself, for me I think that the lug to lug width is a sweet spot where Hamilton can manufacture watches for those with smaller and those with larger wrists happy. Like I said a sweet spot. Unfortunately not everyone is going to be happy, right?


----------

